

Why the deep norms of the SF genre matter - reitanqild
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6005

======
reitanqild
tldr: ESR argues that mostly only classical Science Fiction is real SF,
explains why (historic references as well as references to what the paying
audience prefers), and argues why it has tp be that way.

Some interesting comments as well.

